
Craigslist Google Voice Scam – I fell for it (2017) - commoner
https://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/65ze35/craigslist_google_voice_scam_i_fell_for_it/
======
commoner
Now that Google Voice confirms phone numbers differently, this scheme has
returned in the form of asking the person to reveal their 6-digit verification
code.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/b5h1e8/scam_to_use_y...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/b5h1e8/scam_to_use_your_number_for_google_voice_or_steal/)

